# I have some strange suspicions about this fish



## Relanim (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw this fish at a local fish shop... I'm not even going to say what it was labeled as because I don't want to sway opinions on it. I think that he is sorely mistaken... so please, tell me what you think this fish is! Thanks!

PS: Sorry that the pictures are poor quality, he didn't want me snapping shots of the fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Going by the second pic I would say a young pacu.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ja said:


> Going by the second pic I would say a young pacu.


Wrong! wrong! wrong! slap on the hand! they both are Dents....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

looks like a pacu to me too. look at the downsyndrome lower jaw.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Going by the second pic I would say a young pacu.


Wrong! wrong! wrong! slap on the hand! they both are Dents....
[/quote]


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Red Hook Silver Dollar, noticed the red on the lower fin that's partly missing.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ja said:


> Going by the second pic I would say a young pacu.


Wrong! wrong! wrong! slap on the hand! they both are Dents....
[/quote]








[/quote]

yeah! could be a red hook....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Going by the second pic I would say a young pacu.


Wrong! wrong! wrong! slap on the hand! they both are Dents....
[/quote]








[/quote]

yeah! could be a red hook....
[/quote]
Not so sure that it's a dent anymore? Lol.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Red Hook Silver Dollar, noticed the red on the lower fin that's partly missing.


Ahh good guess. I was thinking the belly was a little too plain to be a Pacu but that dee dee dee jaw deff does not scream P to me.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

It's not a guess, I'm 100% certain it's a Red Hook Silver Dollar. My local fish shops around town carries a ton of these. I seen Red Hook Silver Dollars, just like your picture above. They also carry a bunch of Black Barred Silver Dollars and Spotted Silver Dollars as well.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Now you can tell us what it was labled as at the fish store.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm curious to know too even though I know what it is already. I have seen one fish shop here label it as a "Wimple Piranha". It was housed in a 10 gallon tank by itself which made it seem like a Piranha, false advertising is wrong.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Looks like regular silver dollar(metynnis sp). Red hooks(myleus sp) usually have rounder body shape and the anal fin larger even when young.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

1st one appears to be a denticulata, need better pic. Especially the front. 
2nd definately pacu.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> 1st one appears to be a denticulata, need better pic. Especially the front. If same as pic 2 than CH would be correct.
> 2nd definately pacu.


According to you sir I'm wright!


----------



## Relanim (Feb 28, 2008)

Like I said, sorry about the picture quality. The owner said it was a Wimple Piranha, and when I told him it didn't look like a piranha he didnt want me hanging around the tank taking pictures... so it was a quick snap and run situation. So there you have it... He labeled it as a Wimple... I think its a baby pacu but wasn't positive.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Going by the second pic I would say a young pacu.


Wrong! wrong! wrong! slap on the hand! they both are Dents....
[/quote]


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

nah its not a red hook 100% im looking at mine as i type this
but it is a silver dollar


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ja said:


> 1st one appears to be a denticulata, need better pic. Especially the front. If same as pic 2 than CH would be correct.
> 2nd definately pacu.


According to you sir I'm wright!








[/quote]

of course im correct lol


----------

